# Bareback Puissance World Record



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I love watching 'em jump! Thanks.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! That was a good jump! 

P.S. Another evidence that the good rider doesn't need stirrups to rely on. Lol!


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Woow! terrific!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That is too cool! I want that horse.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

That is just crazy! No way would I have the guts to do that!


----------

